# Landing Net?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a decent, but inexpensive landing net? Ive never used one, but started fishing a dock area, and a net would have really been a BIG help last year. I live close to Bass Pro, and anything they might have would be easy to get. But, I could also order a carp specific net if it makes that much of a difference.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Mark:

I mainly fish for carp and catfish European style so catch, photograph and release is first and foremost.

I would look at Big Carp Tackle ( http://www.bigcarptackle.com/carp-care?net_size=85) or Wacker Baits ( http://www.wackerbaits.com/sf/contents/en-us/d201.html ) to get an idea of styles and prices of landing nets.

If you start fishing for carp, you'll soon find out that these guys can reach 50 pounds in Ohio and fight like crazy so a big net is necessary to land them safely.

They don't have a handy gripping spot like a flathead's lower jaw.

Good luck with your search,

Lee


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would just go to bass pro and get a very large net with a sliding handle. I was just in fl and forgot to take a net. so I went to bass pro in port st lucy and bought the large net with the sliding handle for easy storage in the boat. we had been catching black drum in the 20" to 25" range and a few redfish in the 20" to 28" range. so when I bought the large net my brother n law thought I was nuts. but after he caught a 33" snook then a 36" snook he was happy I bought such a large net.

I looked on the bps web site but didn't see the net I bought. so I just recommend going to bps and look at what they have in stock. your going to need a large hoop for landing those big carp. I think I paid a little over 52.00 for the big net I bought at bps.

if you don't find what you want at bass pro just go to amazon.com and search for ranger net then you can get the big game net that has a large net and 48" handle for just over 66.00. it has an octagon handle so if you have the handle slid forward it will line up the pins when you open the handle. hope this helps. but big nets costs a lot of money.
sherman


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the cabelas custom.I bought the trolling scoop telescoping one with bonded threads.It's suppose to be tangle proof but it is not.Maybe 90% tangle proof. They have replacement nets,which I just put a new one on the handle last fall. It easily handled 15# flatties as well as 15+# snagged carp. I'm not too keen on the extended handle because of reduced leverage. There's also the rubber nets,but they are heavier. Pretty decent prices on them:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=landing+net&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

If you go the basspro route,this one looks heavy duty: http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Catfish-Net/product/58185/


----------

